
Show HN: I made a newsletter for indie hackers who know nothing about marketing - keyserfaty
https://marketing-for-indie-hackers.ck.page/8d99bec8e6
======
philipkiely
This sounds like a valuable resource, and there's a lot of good stuff on this
page: simple call to action, clear understanding of my needs (get first 100
users), and proof that you're using a service that I trust (CovertKit) to send
the emails.

Here's why I didn't sign up:

1\. I have no idea who is offering this newsletter and what their
accomplishments and qualifications are.

2\. I have no way to gauge the format and value of the information I'll be
receiving.

Fortunately, these are pretty easy to fix: all you need is a photo and short
paragraph about yourself (with links to projects that give your advice
credibility) and a couple of links to example emails for users to read before
committing to signing up.

~~~
cvolzer3
Seconded. I'm interested in the topic, but there's not enough information for
me to commit (and by HN standards, I'm relatively carefree when it comes to
providing my email).

------
quickthrower2
The other replies are interesting as it sounds like the bar for entry (at
least from HN people) to giving up an email address (even a disposable one!)
is pretty high.

Anyway I signed up - I know I can unsubscribe if I don't like it, and I very
much doubt you are a spammer (which I define as someone who won't let me
unsubscribe!)

It's probably worth outlining what we are going to get in bullet points, and a
bit about your experience though. But hold on, I don't need to tell you that!

Good luck. I recommend sharing your story on Indiehackers.com. Marketing
newsletters seem to go down well there.

------
sciencewolf
How do I know the content creator knows anything about marketing? In fact, the
presentation of this (and lack of sales copy, testimonials, previews) makes me
wary of getting information from this resource.

